# www/iridium stopped working after upgrading to 12.1-RELEASE.



## unitrunker (Feb 25, 2020)

I put off upgrading to 12.1 after seeing the fuss over evdev for xorg. Well, now I've got some free time so I dove in.

freebsd-update install went fine. Rebooted. pkg upgrade went fine.

Desktop looked fine following startx. Running jwm. xterm runs fine.

www/iridium along with a few other apps stopped working. I installed midori - which works - which is how I can post this message now.

For a few apps like iridium, once I start the app - the keyboard and mouse clicks stop working. Mouse cursor visible and moves as expected. I must reboot the machine to restore keyboard.

I tried launching iridium from an xterm session in hopes of catching an error but did not see one.

How do I diagnose this? What logs should I examine?


----------



## acheron (Feb 25, 2020)

It's maybe PR 244306


----------



## unitrunker (Feb 25, 2020)

*groan* yes that looks like it.


----------



## unitrunker (Feb 25, 2020)

Already merged. Nice.






						FreshPorts -- x11-servers/xorg-server: X.Org X server and related programs
					

This package contains the X.Org X server and some associated programs.  See also: https://www.x.org/




					www.freshports.org


----------

